# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Długotrwały problem z gardłem, nosem i zatokami - PILNE !

## dammian00

Witam. Postaram się opisać moje objawy jak najkrócej i najbardziej treściwie.  

Mam 17 lat. 

Od kilku lat miałem problemy z gardłem i zatkanym nosem - ale to nie był lejący 

się katar, tylko suchy, nie można było go wysmarkać i  też spływała mi flegma po 

tylnej ścianie gardła. Często mam przeziębienia też. Nie zwracałem i rodzice też 

na to takiej wielkiej uwagi. Lekarze nic nie mówili. A pamiętam to stąd, że we 

wczesnym dzieciństwie pamiętam zapach trawy, a teraz koszę trawnik i go nie czuję 

(już od wielu lat). Nie zwracałem na to uwagi, ale dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że 

to tak nie powinno być.  Zazwyczaj choroby u mnie przebiegały bezgorączkowo, a 

nawet z lekkim oziębieniem ciała (do 36,0 nawet), ale odczuwałem taką jakby 

wewnętrzną gorączkę - pociłem się i wydawało mi się, że mam gorączkę, a tak 

naprawdę nie miałem. Nie wiem co to może być. 

Nie wiem, czy to ma coś wspólnego z tą chorobą, ale na wszelki wypadek napiszę. 

Zazwyczaj mam problem z koncentracją i zapamiętywaniem, problemy z wstawaniem 

rano, zazwyczaj wstaję ok. 11:00 , ostatnio od jakichś 2 miesięcy jestem ospały, 

nic mi się nie chce, często boli mnie/ swędzi gardło, piję dużo wody 

prawdopodobnie dlatego, że mi wysycha gardło ?  Jak jeżdżę na rowerze to całe 

gardło mam wyschnięte (a podczas jazdy oddycham przez nos), ale noc 1 dziurka też 

jest zatkany, wypluwam flegmę. Nie da się wysmarkać nosa bo to jest suchy katar. 

Odkąd  pamiętam mam szumy w uszach cały czas, tylko jak jest cicho lub jak używam 

zatyczek do uszu to to się lepiej uwidacznia. Zawsze mam też problemy z obłożonym 

językiem białym. Od czasu do czasu odkrztuszam takie białe *czopy(?)* czy 

coś i to ma nieprzyjemny zapach.

W marcu tego roku zachorowałem prawdopodobnie na zapalenie zatok przynosowych - 

stwierdziła lekarz laryngolog ( objawy: niedosłyszenie w prawym uchu,  bóle głowy , 

brak gorączki, złe ogólne samopoczucie, zatkany nos, spływająca wydzielina po 

tylnej ścianie gardła).  Nie były robione jakieś szczególne badania, tylko lekarz 

obejrzała.  Brałem antybiotyk (nie pamiętam jaki)

Po skończonym antybiotyku zrobione był rentgen i zatoki wyszły czyste. Nie 

pamiętam dokładnie jak się czułem, ale chyba lepiej. Ale po pewnym czasie znowu 

pojawiła się flegma, przytkany nos i suchość w gardle itp. 



Gdzieś tak w połowie czerwca znowu pojawiły się podobne objawy do zapalenia zatok 

( przygłuche prawe ucho, bóle gardła, ale małe  bóle głowy  lub wcale, ogólne 

osłabienie, uczucie ogłuszenia, zmęczenia, suchość w gardle, zatkana zawsze 1 

dziurka w nosie zazwyczaj prawa, 
Byłem z tym u lekarza, ale nic nic nie mówił, przepisał antybiotyk .(nie pamiętam 

jaki)  , ale po tygodniu nic nie pomogło, przepisał następny antybiotyk (nie 

pamiętam jaki) i też nic. I tak siedzę z tym zmęczeniem i suchym gardłem, 

obłożonym białym językiem do dzisiaj. Jakoś nie poszedłem do lekarza, myślałem, 

że jakoś przejdzie a jestem coraz bardziej wykończony i brak mi sił. 
Laryngolog mówił, że wymaz można zrobić dopiero po 3 tygodniach od końca 

przyjmowania antybiotyku. 

Teraz jest połowa lipca i nadal mam to samo a nawet się pogorszyło. 


Tutaj zdjęcie gardła z dnia 20 lipca 2010 -  

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5793/dsc01761t.jpg

tutaj zdjęcie z 15 sierpnia - 

http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/8551/dsc01850ot.jpg

Proszę o pomoc bo nie ukrywam, że głos mi będzie potrzebny do śpiewania.

----------


## ALEX_YELLOW

Cześć. Czy przez ten czas coś się zmieniło? Widzę, że nikt Ci nie pomógł na tym forum a ja mam podobne problemy. Odp. proszę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## susu

Zdjęcia wsakzują na anginę, lub przynajmniej zapalenie migdalkow.

*Ostre zapalenie migdałków podniebiennych* (_angina_) charakteryzuje się ich zaczerwienieniem i obrzękiem, czasami mogą wystąpić białe naloty na ich powierzchni. Towarzyszą temu bardzo silne bóle gardła utrudniające połykanie,  ból głowy , dreszcze i gorączka nawet do 40oC oraz powiększone węzły chłonne szyi i okolicy podżuchwowej. Przyczyną takiego stanu jest infekcja bakteryjna lub wirusowa.
Jeżeli wyżej opisane dolegliwości utrzymują się dłużej niż 12 dni, konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza, gdyż prawdopodobnie jest to zapalenie o podłożu bakteryjnym, a wtedy niezbędny jest antybiotyk.

*
Przewlekłe zapalenie migdałków* może nie powodować objawów ostrych z podwyższoną temperaturą i silnym bólem (może tylko lekko pobolewać oraz pojawić się uczucie „zawadzania i przeszkody” w gardle), niemniej jednak jest poważnym zagrożeniem dla zdrowia. Taka szczególna sytuacja ma miejsce wówczas, gdy dochodzi do zakażenia paciorkowcem. Stan zapalny, jaki toczy się w migdałku, może wywołać odpowiedź układu odpornościowego, polegającą na wytwarzaniu przeciwciał, które atakują komórki własnego organizmu. Na skutek tej reakcji dochodzi do uszkodzenia różnych narządów – najczęściej stawów (gorączka reumatyczna), ale także nerek, serca, skóry lub nawet układu nerwowego.
Jednym z miarodajnych badań, świadczących o toczącym się w organizmie procesie, jest podwyższony poziom ASO (antystreptolizyny O) we krwi. Konieczne jest wtedy długotrwałe stosowanie antybiotyków i stała opieka lekarza specjalisty. Bardzo istotnym elementem tego leczenia jest tonsillektomia, która eliminuje z organizmu źródło zakażenia.

*Nieprzyjemny zapach*
Bardzo uciążliwym dla pacjenta i trudnym do wyeliminowania problemem, mogącym mieć związek ze zmianami w migdałkach, jest nieprzyjemny zapach z ust. Dzieje się tak, kiedy w głębokich i wąskich kryptach migdałków podniebiennych zalegają komórki nabłonka, bakterie i resztki pokarmowe. Normalnie krypty są szeroko otwarte do światła gardła i samoistnie się oczyszczają. Czasami jednak ujścia krypt blokują się, np. na skutek przebytych stanów zapalnych lub naturalnego zmniejszania się migdałków w wieku dorosłym. Na powierzchni migdałka widoczne są żółtawe grudki o nieprzyjemnym zapachu. Nieświeży oddech jest dla pacjenta niezwykle uciążliwy.
Powiększone, zmienione zapalnie migdałki mogą powodować także chrapanie. Dzieje się tak, gdy migdałki zajmują dużą część przestrzeni między boczną ścianą gardła a linią środkową i w pozycji leżącej powodują blokadę dróg oddechowych.
Szczególną uwagę należy zwrócić na asymetrię migdałków podniebiennych. Jednostronne powiększenie migdałka wymaga starannej diagnostyki, gdyż może być pierwszym objawem nowotworu.
Pamiętajmy, aby nie lekceważyć problemów z migdałkami i nie leczyć się samodzielnie bez konsultacji lekarza, gdyż schorzenia te mogą być bardzo niebezpieczne dla zdrowia, a niekiedy nawet dla życia.


*objawy zapalenia migdalków*
•Spuchnięte migdałki po obu stronach, a w przypadku zapalenia bakteryjnego (anginy) migdałki pokrywają się białym nalotem
•Ból przy przełykaniu
•Przykry zapach z ust
•Gorączka
•Ból głowy 
•Zmęczenie
•Osłabienie
•Brak apetytu
•Ból ucha lub uszu
•Obrzmienie po obu stronach szyi spowodowane powiększeniem, innych niż migdałki, węzłów limfatycznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj,
Co prawda trochę czasu minęło od Twojego wpisu, ale natrafiłam na niego teraz, bo mam identyczne objawy i też szukam pomocy. Za kilka dni idę do lekarza  alergolog a z tymi dolegliwościami, bo pewien laryngolog naprowadził mnie że to mogą być obiawy przewlekłej alergii. Myślę, że jest to bardzo prawdopodobne, bo od dziecka byłam alergiczką (alergia na roztocza), wydawało mi się, że z wiekiem mi przeszło, ale wygląda na to że chyba jednak nie, bo te dolegliwości pojawiły się u mnie kilka miesięcy temu, mniej więcej wtedy gdy zamieszkał u nas kot (na którego sierść byłam w dzieciństwie uczulona).

Jeśli Twoje problemy jeszcze nie minęły proponuję też sprawdzić w tym kierunku. Przewlekle alergie są okropne..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jak udalo ci sie ustalic co to moze byc ? Bo mam podobne objawy  .

----------


## grr

Miałem przerośnięte ślinianki. Farmakologicznie udało się zminimalizować moje problemy. Przyjął mnie laryngolog Piotr Sawicki, w bardzo przyjaznych dla mnie godzinach.  Chodziłem później na kontrolę to zapłaciłem znacznie mniej niż przy pierwszej wizycie. To się jednak docenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałem przerośnięte ślinianki. Farmakologicznie udało się zminimalizować moje problemy. Przyjął mnie laryngolog Piotr Sawicki, w bardzo przyjaznych dla mnie godzinach.  Chodziłem później na kontrolę to zapłaciłem znacznie mniej niż przy pierwszej wizycie. To się jednak docenia.


Zalatuje reklamą, aż dupa puchnie ze śmiechu... ;pp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapalenie zatok ktore moze byc powiazane z niedoczynnoscia tarczycy. Idz zrob badania tarczycy a nastepnie do laryngologa czy nie masz krzywej przegrody nosowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a próbowaliście rozmawiać z lekarzem o uodparnianiu szczepionką do nosa polyvaccinum? Mojemu synowi to pomogło,teraz jest po 2 kuracji 6 tygodniowej i od września ma spokój z infekcjami . Warto zapytać lekarza  o ten sposób , a na bardziej drastyczne metody zawsze jest czas .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hEY co tam u ciebie ??Mam te same objawy ,  po rezonansie głowy z kontrastem okazało się  ze mam skrzywiona przegrodę nosowa poza tym ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o problemy z nosem, to xylometazolin jest dobry, ale skoro masz suchy katar to może lepiej użyć coś nawilżającego. Ja jak mam takie problemy to stosuję aquamer hipertonic. Jest znacznie delikatniejszy i nie podrażnia.

----------


## karolina.kot

Wiesz co, ja kupowałem parę miesięcy temu już model Alergia Stop. Działa w porządku tak jak to było gwarantowane przez producenta. Swoją drogą jest to polskiej firmy sprzęt, a nie jakiś chiński import. Czytelna instrukcja obsługi, wygodnie podawany lek. Idealne jak ktoś ma dzieci, które często łapią jakieś infekcje dróg oddechowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że możesz spróbować jakoś nawilżyć gardło. Moja siostra mi poleciła ostatnio takie fajne pastylki Helsi o smaku czarnej porzeczki. Bardzo dobrze oczyszczają gardło. Sama wypróbowałam, polecam serdecznie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas na gardło sprawdza się Helsi. Dla dorosłych Helsi o smaku porzeczki a dla dzieci o smaku maliny. Całą rodziną stosujemy :Smile:

----------

